# My Letter to Dish Re: Locals REQUIRED for OTA Guide



## 418583 (Jan 25, 2003)

I have followed the evolution of the 921 for a while now. I really want HDTV, but owning a 501 has caused a DVR addiction. When the price of the 921 fell to below $500 AND the latest software release supporting guide info for OTA locals arrived I was ready to jump.

As an aside, I never upgraded from a 501 to 510 because even though I needed more disk space I was unwilling to pay the (IMO) ill-advised DVR VOD fee of $5/month. I don't think Dish Network DVRs provide and "VOD functions" that justify that fee.

With a 921 I was willing to compromise on the VOD fee with the theory that I would drop Dish locals (after all, the digital OTA locals in the Atlanta market would provide superior viewing quality to the Dish LIL feeds). Such a trade would actually lower my bill by $1/month.

However, your (equally) ill-advised design decision to REQUIRE locals subscription to get OTA guide data stopped me cold. Why should I pay for (low-resolution) locals from satellite when the 921 is designed to pick them up OTA? It's an insult!

Needless to say, each time I go to Costco the $489 921s mock me, but at least I don't have to talk my wife into spending more money to "watch TV".

Just to let you know, my price point has been and continues to be less than $699 for an HDTV DVR and no monthly increase in cost (other than adding an HDTV package). The 921 price drop almost made it. Right now I'm guessing that DirecTV will offer some new subscriber deal on an HDTivo before Dish can hit that target. What a shame...

Please let me know if you see fit to change this policy/software design. I'll probably run to Costco the next day!


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

Excellent letter, rh26.

I just got my 921 two weeks ago and am very, very happy with the unit, with two exceptions. I love HDTV programming and love DVR.

I do not, and will not, pay to get the Dish Network "Locals" package and it disgusts me that 
Dish Network is offering free guide data with their 811 Reciever, but not with the higher-end 921 unit. I will not pay the extra moola each month to local guide date, especially since I already pay a monthly fee for the DVR.

My other gripe is that the 921 does not offer NBR (Name Based Recording). This is a feature that I would use and it was apparently promised to be a part of the Dish Network DVR's, but NBR is not allowed on the 921.

Both of these things (OTA Program Guide and NBR) will hopefully be added to the 921 in future software updates.


----------



## 418583 (Jan 25, 2003)

> I do not, and will not, pay to get the Dish Network "Locals" package and it disgusts me that Dish Network is offering free guide data with their 811 Reciever, but not with the higher-end 921 unit. I will not pay the extra moola each month to local guide date, especially since I already pay a monthly fee for the DVR.


Exactly my position! So how do you manage browsing/recording OTA programming? Is it feasible, or will I just be frustrated (compared to having guide data on my 501)?



> My other gripe is that the 921 does not offer NBR (Name Based Recording). This is a feature that I would use and it was apparently promised to be a part of the Dish Network DVR's, but NBR is not allowed on the 921.


I've seen the 522 NBR screen shots. It could be a nice feature, but since my 501 has never had NBR, if I moved to a 921 I would still be blissfully unaware of what I was missing.

I guess it all comes down to not being willing to pay another $5 per month...


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

rh26 said:


> Exactly my position! So how do you manage browsing/recording OTA programming? Is it feasible, or will I just be frustrated (compared to having guide data on my 501)?
> 
> I set the timer mannually to record my local evening news and also to record certain network shows, like ER and Law and Order.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Just to be clear, you can only record digital OTA channels, not analog. Digital OTA is not necessairly HDTV.....

Michael


----------



## 418583 (Jan 25, 2003)

_Thank you for your e-mail. There are currently no changes in regard to the 921 receiver. However, please stay tuned to www.dishnetwork or the Charlie Chats on Channel 101 for upcoming promotions.

Sincerely,
<name deleted>
DISH Network eCare_

Not exactly the response I had hoped for...


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Well at least you got a response.

My nice letter to CEO, Charlie, and Jim didn't even get a canned reply.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Who did you send that to? I've never gotten a response to any of my emails to them....


----------



## 418583 (Jan 25, 2003)

I just used the form on their web site. Go to Customer Care, then Contact Us, and finally Email.

At least we know that the form does deliver the email somewhere!


----------

